# Помогите определить стоимость аккордеона



## Илья.А (15 Окт 2013)

Здравствуйте. Достался мне аккордеон АККО "Роман", облазил весь интернет, но об этой модели нигде ничего нет, на оф.сайте фирмы-производителя его даже в каталоге нет. Вот небольшое описание: цельнопланочный, 41 клавиша справа, 120 слева,15 регистров в правой руке.7 подбородочных регистров. Новый, с чехлом и паспортом. Если кто разбирается, подскажите, сколько такой может стоить?


----------



## vadic (15 Окт 2013)

Три копейки. Шутка! :accordion:


----------

